# HR Animatronic Raven



## hirez00 (Nov 25, 2009)

Started working on my animatronic raven a few days ago based on this design. This is still a work in progress. Building 2 at the same time.

Thanks BuckaneerBabe and BuckaneerDude.






BTW: I'm not hijacking this thread. I posted my build to show that buckaneerbabes design worked really well with a couple of my own mods.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This deserves its own thread because we all want to see your progress as you move along

I really like the look of this bird - wonderful movement!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The raven is looking great so far. Please, keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! A definite plus to any haunt. I'll be following your progress.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see these completed! 
I'll be taking lots of notes when we get together to work on the controller.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's great. Love the movement.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the final prop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! Love the movement. Might this be something that someday comes up for sale at Hirez Designs?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely loved BuccaneerBabe and BuckaneerDude's raven.  Looking forward to watching the progress of yours.  .


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!
Will you have movement in the wings too?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

